# Goldseller Werbung...



## Derida (24. Mai 2007)

Moin,
hm hartes Brot muss ich da sehen,
das mit der Goldseller Werbung von "Gamegoods.de" ist hoffentlich ein "Versehen" oder ? 

Grüße,
Derida


----------



## Myronn (24. Mai 2007)

Scheinbar wurde die schon "entsorgt". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stand die hier im HdR Forum? Dreist sowas ^^


----------



## Derida (24. Mai 2007)

Myronn schrieb:


> Scheinbar wurde die schon "entsorgt".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein, auf buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Gameseconomy und Gamegoods ...
refresh mal irgendwann kommt die, googleads halt


----------



## ZAM (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo Community,

"Goldwerbung auf buffed.de" entspricht nicht den Tatsachen. Die Banner bewerben weder absichtlich noch unabsichtlich irgendwelche Goldwerbung der Anbieter, sondern Game-Time-Cards für verschiedene Spiele und ein Gewinnspiel. Dabei haben wir explizit darauf geachtet, dass sämtliche "illegalen" beziehungsweise von den Entwicklern nicht geduldete Inhalte auf den verlinkten Seiten nicht auftauchen oder beworben werden. Deplatzierte Gold-Werbung tritt also in keinem Banner auf buffed.de auf und wird von uns auch nicht unterstützt oder befürwortet. 

Gruß
  Euer buffed.de-Team


----------



## Derida (24. Mai 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> "Goldwerbung auf buffed.de" entspricht nicht den Tatsachen. Die Banner bewerben weder absichtlich noch unabsichtlich irgendwelche Goldwerbung der Anbieter, sondern Game-Time-Cards für verschiedene Spiele und ein Gewinnspiel. Dabei haben wir explizit darauf geachtet, dass sämtliche "illegalen" beziehungsweise von den Entwicklern nicht geduldete Inhalte auf den verlinkten Seiten nicht auftauchen oder beworben werden. Deplatzierte Gold-Werbung tritt also in keinem Banner auf buffed.de auf und wird von uns auch nicht unterstützt oder befürwortet.
> 
> ...



also, ganz ehrlich... wenn Du ich fragst ... ihr verlinkt auf Firmenseiten die Gold verkaufen.... zusätzlich verkaufen sie noch Gametime-Cards und sonstiges Gedöns... aber primär sind es Goldseller Firmen und nichts anderes!

_"Dabei haben wir explizit darauf geachtet, dass sämtliche "illegalen" beziehungsweise von den Entwicklern nicht geduldete Inhalte auf den verlinkten Seiten nicht auftauchen oder beworben werden."_

Nicht doch lügen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf den Linkseiten tauchen sie vielleicht nicht direkt auf, dennoch sind es Goldfirmen. Ein klick auf den Banner "Gamegoods" oben zb auf der Linkseite und schon springen einem die Goldangebote ins Gesicht.

Ich versteh ja das ihr das Geld von der Bannerwerbung braucht, das ist unter anderem ein Grund warum z.B. ich nicht alles Ad-Blocke... aber Goldseller Werbung geht mal garnicht. No-Go, No-Way....

*verlässt leicht enttäuscht den Raum*

Derida


----------



## -bloodberry- (24. Mai 2007)

Die GameGoods Werbung wirkt nicht beim Anzeigen, sondern der Website-Betrieber kassiert 15% des Umsatzes, der über seine Seite erwirtschaftet wurde.
Gibt scheinbar genug Käufer und damit genug Einnahmen durch die Bannerwerbung, dass auch "große" Seiten wie wowszene.de, inwow.de oder buffed.de darauf setzen.


----------

